# Algarrobo Pueblo



## HappyinSpain (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm looking for information on activities in Algarrobo Pueblo or Costa


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I don't know Algarrobo Pueblo very well but I've always thought it is a really nice village, very pretty and conveniently placed close to the A7 motorway and the coast. 

It's a small place and I don't think there are large numbers of foreign people living there, so such activities as there are will probably be run by Spanish residents and in Spanish, although I'm sure foreigners are very welcome to join in. There is a list of local associations on the Town Hall website (which doesn't have an English language option) 

Ayuntamiento de Algarrobo

In 2014 the registered number of foreign residents in Algarrobo (Pueblo and Costa) was 780, out of a total of 6,103.

It is close to Torre del Mar which has a lot more by way of expat organisations. There is the Phoenix Social Club which has weekly meetings and organises a programme of social events and trips, the Lux Mundi ecumenical organisation which has weekly coffee mornings on Fridays and runs trips and a programme of activities including Spanish and art lessons, and an active branch of the British legion.

There is also a branch of the U3A centred in El Morche, again just along the coast in the direction of Nerja.

http://lux-mundi.org/en/activities-program/

http://www.phoenixsocialclub.co.uk/page4.html

http://www.u3aaxarquia.com/


----------

